

CNN Abandons the Crawl for the Flipper - dcurtis
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/21/weekinreview/21stelter.html?_r=1

======
madh
Finally! The Crawl always annoyed me and distracted me the main programming.
Interestingly, I think the Crawl is really a US trend (there is pretty tough
cable news competition) as CNN International and BBC World, when I've seen
them, employed a Flipper.

Hopefully ESPN will do something similar so I'm not distracted by off-season
MLB moves while I'm trying to watch basketball.

------
davidw
Interesting. I've done some consulting work for one of the companies that
makes TV graphics visualization software (that does the flips, the crawls, the
statshots, etc...), here in Tirol:

<http://vizrt.com/>

